# הגיית דנ"א



## airelibre

איך אומרים את הקיצור דנ"א
?


----------



## ystab

ספציפית את זה, די. אן. איי. אחרים יכולים להיהגות כמילה (צה״ל) או כאותיותיהם בעברית (ת״פ - תחת פיקודו). קיצור זה הוא פשוט תרגום אות לאות ולכן נהגה באנגלית.


----------



## GeriReshef

כפי שנאמר - ראשי תיבות בלועזית נהגים לפי שמות האותיות באנגלית
sql אֶס קיוּ אֶל
rpg אָר פִּי גִ'י
לרוב יכתבו את זה באותיות לועזיות ולא באותיות עבריות כמו בדוגמה שלך
יש מעט מאוד מקרים חריגים
kgb קָה גֶה בֶּה
bmw בֶּה אֶם וֶוה


----------



## airelibre

תודה רבה. בקישור לקצורים, האם המקרה של “י-ם” חריג או יש אחרים כזה? אם כן עדיין לא ראיתי אותם


----------



## ystab

הצורה של קיצור עם מקף אכן חריגה. גם הצורה שבה לוקחים עבור הקיצור את האות הראשונה והאחרונה אינה נפוצה, אך יש עוד דוגמאות לכך, למשל ד״ר (דוקטור), אשר סביר להניח שהושפעה מן השפות האירופאיות.


----------



## airelibre

תודה, אני מוסיף למילוא המקרא של ר' - קיצורים של מילה יחידה
גם: מ.ס אשדוד


----------



## arielipi

מס זה מועדון ספורט -.-


----------



## airelibre

מה הבעיה? זה גם קיצור


----------



## arielipi

זו לא מילה אחת


----------



## airelibre

סליחה, הוספתי את החלק לגבי מ.ס אשדוד בעריכה מאוחרת, אז זה לא קשור למה שכתבתי מוקדם יותר


----------

